# Anyone want to work with me? [Market affiliating]



## Weed (Dec 5, 2019)

You will be basically hiring people to make profit on my site and 3 of us will split the profit. The more you hire, the more you make and I am not bullshitting ded srs.


----------



## Schönling (Dec 5, 2019)

Get tf outta here with that MLM bullshit


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 5, 2019)

if you get this idea from some fake ass internet guru, you are fucking idiot.


----------



## Primmi (Dec 5, 2019)

Alight I'm in, how it works


----------



## Weed (Dec 5, 2019)

Schönling said:


> Get tf outta here with that MLM bullshit


kill yourself retarded cunt


SeiGun said:


> if you get this idea from some fake ass internet guru, you are fucking idiot.


It's my idea you cunt and it's my website.


Primmi said:


> Alight I'm in, how it works


You invite foids to my site, they make profit and we split the profit between 3 of us.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Dec 5, 2019)

What's the site about


----------



## Primmi (Dec 5, 2019)

Weed said:


> kill yourself retarded cunt
> 
> It's my idea you cunt and it's my website.
> 
> You invite foids to my site, they make profit and we split the profit between 3 of us.


Okay where do sign up?


----------



## Weed (Dec 5, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> What's the site about


A site where foids can sell their snapchats


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Dec 5, 2019)

Weed said:


> A site where foids can sell their snapchats


Sounds like a decent plan actually, if its a nice site you can make ton of money from incels/white knights


----------



## joseph (Dec 5, 2019)

Weed said:


> You will be basically hiring people to make profit on my site and 3 of us will split the profit. The more you hire, the more you make and I am not bullshitting ded srs.


I'm down. PM me. Lets make some money.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah I'm down to make a little money.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 5, 2019)

Shit thread kill yourself hammy


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Shit thread lefort yourself hammy


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 5, 2019)

send pm


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 5, 2019)

ok


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 5, 2019)

join this pyramid scheme i've been roped into, goyim


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2019)

Made 40 euros yesterday on 2nd day, keep crying for me u utter dogs. No more people will be accepted lmfao, keep crying... fucking dogs
@UnderCovrN0rmie keep crying for me
@FatJattMofo keep crying for me u dog
@balding17yomanletcel keep crying hahhaa
@Schönling hahhaha lol @ u dog, keep crying
@SeiGun ez dog


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 6, 2019)

Weed said:


> Made 40 euros yesterday on 2nd day, keep crying for me u utter dogs. No more people will be accepted lmfao, keep crying... fucking dogs


damn, at this rate you will be able to pay for your surgeries on your 200th reincarnation!


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> damn, at this rate you will be able to pay for your surgeries on your 200th reincarnation!


It's only 2nd day of working you dog lmfao, my site only has like 4 members. U fucking dog lol @ u for not getting into this game early


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 6, 2019)

Weed said:


> It's only 2nd day of working you dog lmfao, my site only has like 4 members. U fucking dog lol @ u for not getting into this game early
> View attachment 184424


im a dog 

okey then

good thing i didn't show ma face


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 6, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> ok


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 6, 2019)

pyramid schemes be like


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 6, 2019)

Weed said:


> Made 40 euros yesterday on 2nd day, keep crying for me u utter dogs. No more people will be accepted lmfao, keep crying... fucking dogs
> @UnderCovrN0rmie keep crying for me
> @FatJattMofo keep crying for me u dog
> @balding17yomanletcel keep crying hahhaa
> ...


40 whole euros in just one day? wow, i didn't know i was talking to such a successful businessman

i apologize


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> 40 whole euros in just one day? wow, i didn't know i was talking to such a successful businessman
> 
> i apologize


Yeah, and it's only 2nd day. ez pz I am not even talking about payments in 1 month

Most businesses start getting like $10 in per 1 week in 1 week, if not $10 in 1 month. Here I am 2nd day on it and 40 eur, keep crymaxxing


----------



## Weed (Dec 6, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> 40 whole euros in just one day? wow, i didn't know i was talking to such a successful businessman
> 
> i apologize


you mad?


----------



## Deleted member 1431 (Dec 6, 2019)

Schönling said:


> Get tf outta here with that MLM bullshit


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 6, 2019)

Weed said:


> you mad?
> View attachment 184985


are you still salty about me making fun of your get rich quick scheme lmao


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 7, 2019)

you got great/good money making skills. And you are developping, by doing stuff like this, yourself into an even better money making machine. Good work.


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 7, 2019)

You get money for recruiting people and OP is recruiting, the classic pyramid scheme


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice try


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Dec 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 185571


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Dec 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> View attachment 185589


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Dec 7, 2019)

Are you e-pimpin boyo? Damn just saw this thread now wish i got here earlier.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 8, 2019)

I could use the extra dollars. Even like 10 dollars a week is good but idk


----------



## Justttt (Dec 8, 2019)

Just scam inels theory


----------

